
The Crypto Wars: A Brief History (Martin Hellman, 2018) - SkyMarshal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbBEI2tO1LI
======
SkyMarshal
This was the keynote talk at the annual Stanford Computer Forum in 2018:
[http://forum.stanford.edu/events/2018/2018plenary.php](http://forum.stanford.edu/events/2018/2018plenary.php)

I submit it now because it seems we're entering a new phase of the crypto wars
with some Republicans in Congress pushing a bill to add backdoors to all
cryptography.

This talk covers the history of those attempts from the early days, and how
academia was able to initiate a dialog with the NSA and eventually convince
them that America's security interests were better served by strong
cryptography than by backdoored cryptography. I hope a similar outcome may be
possible this time too.

